

Rock 0.9.0, an ooc compiler written in ooc, is now self-hosting. - nddrylliog
https://lists.launchpad.net/ooc-dev/msg00101.html

======
rarestblog
Good to see the project developing. Now it's quite pleasant to work with,
instead of Java's version.

Have you ever considered TinyCC for backend instead of gcc? It's quite slow to
compile. "Hello, World" takes 4+ seconds to compile.

~~~
nddrylliog
Two excellent points. A quick look at the manpage will make obvious that we
routinely use gcc, tcc, clang and icc as C compiler backends =)

Also, -O2 is used by default, try compiling with "+-O0", it's a bit faster.

For big projects, it would simply not be possible to use the combine driver
all the time. In that case, simply use the options "-driver=sequence
-noclean", which will only recompile changed files. We intend to fix the
fragile base class problem soon enough, by dumping the class hierarchy in the
rock_tmp/ directory

One last point: it's slow to compile because 8-9 classes are pulled in almost
by default, some of which are big, like ArrayList. In the near future, we
intend to compile the sdk to a dynamic library so that compiles will be much
faster for everyone.

